# Open Water Gills in Winter



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Howdy guys;
I fish a ton. But in the winter I get pretty bad cabin fever. So I headed out ot my other pond to see if their was open water. THeir was. I fish on the open water and caught sixty Gills in two days. They were hitting on a jig and dead stick. The fish were anywhere from 4-10nches. Nightcrawlers were the bait.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, as I see it, you were only fishing a half ton until you went out in the winter. How did you manage to have open water with these temps? 
The pond out front is spring fed and is solid now. Do you aerate? 
It sure does feel good to handle a fish this time of year, right!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You gotta get out more, Shortdrift, do the work, you'll find open water.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Their is an Artesian well which basically causes the water level to never change. It also means their will be a little bit of current and where I'm fishing is where the well is. Plus the Waterfowl get in their and that helps keep it unfrozen. But yeah. I'll be over their tomorrow. Should be good weather. Once the Gills come in to feed in their its fast and furious. Did manage to catch a 4lb. Largie while doing so. Should be a good bite.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

try spill ways....(skeeter)....ton of perch,crapps,and gills......


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Good idea. Never thought of that. Problem is is that I don't know where any are. Ravenna Area is where I'd be.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Got sixty through the open water today! Were hitting on Rod Hawg hooks tipped with crawlers. Here are a few pics.


----------

